# Guyz urgent help needed want to buy a DSLR under 30k in 2 days



## divya magvani (Jun 19, 2013)

PLz  ayuclack,nac,sujoyp all u guyz pls help me quickly i want to buy dslr under 30k in next 2 days or so,
i have shortlisted two brands canon & nikon now under my budget i have got 1100d and 600d from canon, and d3100,d3200 and d5100 from nikon.

canon 1100d is not at all worth it due to its plasticky feel so only 600d is an option from canon.

in nikon d3100 cost me 24000 with kit lens andboth the d3200 and d5100 costs me 31000rs with kit lens so after spending 5-6k more i can get better bodies so i have shortlisted nikon d3200 and d5100 from nikon.

my preference is: best photos , video does not matters much.

i prefer:
canon 600d- ergonomics
nikon d5100-low light and better control
nikon d3200- newer sensor and 24mp

pls help me guyz ASAP coz wanna buy dslr in next two days , thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

Try D5100 and 600D in a local camera shop and buy the one you like. Both are good cameras, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## divya magvani (Jun 19, 2013)

wat about d3200 it has got newer sensor,24mpix,and guide mode what do u think bout it against d5100!!


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

Just that it has extra buttons and knobs. And I don't give weightage to MP and guide mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2013)

yes nac have suggested right...

other than the factors mentioned if u need better video recording then go for 600D ...both D5100 and 600D are very similar and would perform equally....just handle both and get the one suits ur hand , the feel and the grip.


----------



## divya magvani (Jun 21, 2013)

guyz just bought d3200

i have encountered a problem when i set focus on AF-s mode and select single focus point with either matrix or point , i didnt get object near by defocused like in the video of which i am going to give u link pls help me to decide whether its my cameras problem or it happens usually;

link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qnLpMerZ1w 

pls guyz help ASAP

i have encountered a problem when i set focus on AF-s mode and select single focus point with either matrix or point , i didnt get object near by defocused like in the video of which i am going to give u link pls help me to decide whether its my cameras problem or it happens usually;

link: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qnLpMerZ1w 

pls guyz help ASAP


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2013)

problem is with the lens...I saw that the person is using a prime lens and the aperture he selected on top screen shows f1.8...soo a lens lke 50mm 1.8 or 35mm 1.8 can perform like the video shows but ur kit lens can not coz kit lens start from f3.5 of f4


----------



## divya magvani (Jun 21, 2013)

so u mean to say my dslr works perfectly??

yes at time of focusing the thing shown in video does not happen but after taking shot we can clearly see the subject which is in focus and which is out of focus

THANK U VERY MUCH I DONT HAVE WORDS TO DESCRIBE TO U I THOGUHT SINCE I BOUGHT IT FOR 30000 with 2 yr warranty if there will be any problem then what will happen??

btw i got body+lens+riyo 52mm mc-uv filter+scratch guard+nikon leather bag+ 4gb memory card also from very first day i started to shoot in M mode!! is it okay??


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 21, 2013)

M mode is what the DSLR is for, actually. You won't need the UV filter, and I'm not sure if you need the scratch guard either. The 4GB memory card is most probably Class 4, if you plan to do video work you will need to upgrade to Class 10.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2013)

@divya first congrats for the purchase...and dont worry DSLR have lots of terminologies which u will learn as u practice...

M mode is fine if you actually know what you are doing...else like i said to many newbies....learn from auto settings...take a shot in auto , check the exif details ...see whats the aperture, what shutter speed and then put the same settings manually and tinker them for result of ur choice ...thats how i learnt


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats for the purchase.

Good to see a first time DSLR user using manual mode.


----------



## divya magvani (Jun 22, 2013)

hey guyz posting some pics tell me how they are??!

hey guyz posting some pics tell me how they are??!

Flickr: *www.flickr.com/photos/97934591@N08/

All the pics are taken with 18-55mm kit lens with D3200 also no editing is done


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2013)

Started snapping photographs. Hope, soon we will be seeing some good photographs from you.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

@divya bottom 3 thats purse, black white and flowers is good...

btw nice purse...i used to have one with metal in college days


----------

